# Passanger Door won't open



## zipton (Jan 20, 2008)

Hello All, 

Every so often, the passanger door on my 99 Golf will not unlock automatically or even if I try to pull up the lever myself. This usually happens at the most inconvenient times and I usually don't have time to check it out so my passanger climbs in through the driver side. Then, when we get home sometimes it just works :| and then it can go for weeks working again. 
Anyone else had a similar problem?


----------



## VolksRacer2 (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: Passanger Door won't open (zipton)*

Mk3? Cold weather? If so, I had the same issue with my '96 and had to remove the door panel and spray down the lock/latch assembly with a good lube. I used Amsoil M/P on mine, but silicone spray should work just as well. I'm not sure if there was actually water freezing in there or what (it looked dry, but was working at the time) but this seemed to cure the problem.


----------



## A2kameiX1 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: Passanger Door won't open (VolksRacer2)*

hammer


----------

